
Moot On The Origin Of 4Chan And The Evolution of Memes - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/02/founder-stories-poole-moot-4chan-memes/
======
gcb
they managed to forget a verb on the very first opening phrase.

And interviewing moot.

Tech crunch on a new low.

